# EKartGo Project



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

Here is the current "simplified" wiring diagram for the system. Wire management is key.


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

Top tip: To smooth out 18650 holes on the 3D printed part, I found a 47/64" drill bit works pretty good.


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

Rendering showing that battery configuration in it's packaging. Four variable speed BMS controlled 120mm fans for cooling.


----------

